# Do Bettas Like Lights??



## RustyFox (Oct 7, 2011)

So I've finally gotten enough money to get a bigger tank that I could split up between my two boys.

They're more active and seem to love the new tank!
The tank has a nifty little light on the lid and when ever I turn them on they become more active!!

So do Bettas like lights??
I've noticed that when ever I have the lights on my blue boy looks like he's staring at them.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are certainly some fish that like lights more than other. Not a fish, but my tarantula actually likes to come out and "sunbathe" sometimes. The important thing is that she (in the case of my T), and he (in the case of your fish), have a place to go where it is not so bright. In the case of my T, she has a place that is almost pitch black. For my betta boys, they have little caves and tones of live plants to hide under. The only fish I have that doesn't have a cave is my girl, but her tank is naturally lit by a window and heavily planted. With artificial lights I think it is more important to have really good hiding spots.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, just like us they like the day/night cycle. If you didn't have a light before, then this may be their first time seeing it and they are in awe hehe


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

My office fish micro has a White/Blue switchable LED light. he is active all day with the white light on, but as soon as I flip to the blue one he goes over to his little hammock & rests there.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a tank like that too Bastage.
They both seems to really like the new space.

My blue boy is even blowing bubbles. 
(Although he's always easy to please.)


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Well micro doesnt blow bubbles, but I have the filter putting out pretty decent flow as he seems to like it. When I had the flow low he was lethergic, but now he seems to play in the high flow area's (though he can still just stop & rest on his leaf or thermometer).


----------



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

Bettas like having a day-night cycle, but they don't like really bright light. They are low-light fish, but still diurnal.
My Betta Caspian let me know all about that. He's inactive when there is no light, so he wants some sort of light. However, if I put a really bright light on for growing my plants he will start tail biting and hiding in his cave for shadow. He will also stop building bubble nests if the light is too bright. I'm experimented with this a lot, and have found that he likes lighting if it at or below 2 watts per gallon, but above that his tail starts disappearing again...and he becomes washed out, hides, and is inactive.
While he is obviously overreacting to it with the resort to tail biting, I think that the light preference applies to most Bettas.


----------



## floridiansx (Sep 23, 2011)

bettas do like a good amount of light to see the other fishes attractive colors.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My fish all take the light turning on as a signal to come and get fed.  They do seem to enjoy having a partial surface coverage of duckweed, though, to get away from the light if they need to. My girls have dark and light areas in their tank, and my boy has plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Victor certainly seems more active when I turn the light on, and even sometimes at night when it's pitch black he's quite active.  I woke up this morning to find a small bubble nest which he must've made overnight.


----------

